# Picture/Art Help



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

So I saw this picture and thought it would be nice to blow up, frame, and place in my house. However, I have a question. How can I get it to the size needed (6000x9000 pixels) to create a suitable picture?

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Do you have the raw image? What about is it saved as a vector?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...very nice image. I can see why you like it. Where did you see it? My suggestion is that you contact the photographer to make a print of it. If you don't know who took the image contact the group that displayed it to see who it is. I would guess this was done by a professional and they generally don't make themselves too hard to find.

How big a print were you looking to make and at what general viewing distance? There are programs that can add pixels to some extent but they can't work miracles.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Blow Up 3*

I was looking around for a program to blow up photos. Most of mine are r/c cars and after cropping they usually end up about 1500 pixels but they are raw images. Anyways I ran across Alien Skin Blow Up 3. Used it and made a 11x14 from a 1100 pix image and it looked great. 15 day free trial free of watermarks check it out. Best digital enlargement I've seen. I'm playing around with their Bokeh program right now. Rusty that might interest you for those blurs you use sometimes on your drag photos.

Griz


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks guys...i've reached out to the photographer via his website.


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

Who is photographer? I like it alot


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

I believe Charles Glatzer is the photographer.

His work can be found at www.ShoottheLight.com; he's also on Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/charles.glatzer.

Good luck!


----------

